
Earth BioGenome Project – Sequencing Life for the Future of Life - lainon
https://www.earthbiogenome.org/
======
lainon
paper:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/115/17/4325.long](http://www.pnas.org/content/115/17/4325.long)

